# She is here ! or they are here lol



## roxy25

I got my girl last night along with her sister delivered to me by a very handsome french guy lol 

He is the breeders friend and delivered them because cargo shipping was too high ! So last night we showed him around Santa Monica and looked for a motel for him to stay in,he will be here for a week so My sister should be showing him around while I am at work.

Her sister is owned by Jen @ Bella standards. I will be shipping her out tomorrow. ( pudel luv) maybe you will get a chance to see her 

I will post pictures later today ! I have my handful with both of them. Jen's girl is super sweet and loves you to pet her she is very outgoing with people. She has an amazing coat ! super thick and curly ! 

My girl is the wild child picks up everything in her mouth and carries it away if as it was prey LOL she also moves so GOOD ! I am just floored because of what a nice quality dog she is , this whole adventure I went through was WORTH the trouble.

I will continue to keep you guys up dated ! This girl is hot stuff and she should get her AKC Ch very easily !


----------



## jak

I am so pleased this all worked out!
I know how stressful it was for you, and I am glad it's all over 
She sounds like a dream!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Congratulations Roxy. May she live a long and healthy and happy life. And may she be all you hope for.


----------



## Aidan

Sitting on the edge of my seat for pics! I can't wait to see them.


----------



## Locket

Congrats! Can't wait to see her grow up!


----------



## Harley_chik

What Jak said! I bet you feel so much better now. Congratulations!


----------



## Olie

Fun times ahead. Congrats!


----------



## bigpoodleperson

Major congrats!!! Umm, PICTURES!!!!!


----------



## flyingduster

so so so happy for you! She's HERE!!!! oh, the trouble and hassle, but she's HERE!!! YAY!!! I can't *wait* for photos.... ok, so I can, but I really _really_ don't want to!!


----------



## calidani

PICTURES!!

I'm so excited for you. I can't wait to see her


----------



## whitepoodles

roxy

this is very exciting. I cant wait to see her and if you can take some photos of her sister that would be great. I am happy for you that you finally got your girl. Good luck with her.


----------



## Cdnjennga

Congrats, that's very exciting.


----------



## spoospirit

_Congratulations, Roxy!! I can't wait to see photos of them.
_


----------



## pudel luv

WOW, Roxy ... CONGRATULATIONS ! I'm excited to hear that your girl's sis will be in Florida. I've been communicating with Kim of Bella Standards about her apricots. Now I'll have one more reason to take the drive to visit.

Looking forward to seeing lots of photos and hearing your puppy tales over the next few weeks and months. So happy that she made it safe and sound. :cheer2:


----------



## Trillium

Congrats, you must be so happy to finally have here. Now all you need to do is pick up you camera, take pics and post!!


----------



## BFF

Really! You posted in the picture section with NO pictures!?!?! :doh:

I can't wait to see her cute puppyness. Did you decide on a name? Congratulations to you for your sweet new little girl.


----------



## apoodleaday

Congratulations Roxy! I hope your dream girl is everything you've dreamed of! Can't wait to see her pictures and hopefully hear her name.


----------



## penny_ann

Congrats! Can't wait to see pics either!


----------



## amerique2

Glad you finally have her home with you. Know this is an exciting time.


----------



## roxy25

Ok here she is sorry for the delay it just been very crazy with two puppies


----------



## roxy25




----------



## KalaMama

Very cute!


----------



## cbrand

Wow! Very fancy. I'm so jealous. Is all that fore-chest really her? (Be still my heart!)

Name yet?


----------



## 1Jurisdiva

They are beautiful roxy!!


----------



## Chagall's mom

Oh wow!! Lovely, absolutely lovely!! I don't yet know what you've named her, but until I do in my mind I'm calling her "Chantilly," because she looks_ so_ feminine. Her nickname, again in my mind, "Tilly." Anyhow, I do wish you all the luck and love in the world with her.


----------



## whitepoodles

Roxy:

She is lovely, truly fancy and I do not see any extreme to her.. She is typey and fancy without being overdone.. Congratulations and best of luck with your new girl. Her sister is a cutie pie..


----------



## whitepoodles

Roxy:
If she was black or white, I would of imported her myself....she is my type !


----------



## Spencer

Name?!


----------



## neVar

Gorgeous!


----------



## jak

Wow!! Jealous much ?!?!?

She is stunning, I love her so much! Yes Name yet ??
What does Enzo think of his new play mate ?

I so can't wait for you to get some hair on her, and take he in the ring...


----------



## Teffy

Congrats Roxy! She's uber sweet. I hate human feet but I love poodle puppy feet...like muffins! Her tail is fantastic and she looks like a little lamb. Baby fuzz ball. Look at the little one in the middle, posing and all!!! Thanks for posting pictures...POST MORE!!!! 

And her name is.............(drum roll)....


----------



## jester's mom

Congrats, Roxy! What a lovely looking girl. So snazzy! Good luck with everything with her.  I bet you enjoy showing her a lot.


----------



## whitepoodles

Teffy said:


> Congrats Roxy! She's uber sweet. I hate human feet but I love poodle puppy feet...like muffins! Her tail is fantastic and she looks like a little lamb. Baby fuzz ball. Look at the little one in the middle, posing and all!!! Thanks for posting pictures...POST MORE!!!!
> 
> And her name is.............(drum roll)....


Teffy:
You are TOO funny, I have a friend who like you hates human feet. Personally I never heard of this , but hey whatever to each his own.. LOLOL
I asked her what is it about human feet she dislikes so much since I told her that she has nice feet one day when she came to see me she wore a new pair of sandals and she looked at me with a horror look and said I hate people's feet.. hwell: She could never give me a logical answer ....


----------



## pudel luv

Roxy, she is BEAUTIFUL ! What a stunning girl. Her sis also a doll. Have you slept at all? She was surely worth the long journey. Shower us with photos, please :bashful:.


----------



## Teffy

*whitepoodles: *I'm not logical most days, so I don't have a logical reason why I hate human feet _but..._

*roxy:* I brought up feet not because I wanted to declare my fear of human feet but because I think LILY (hint hint) has wonderful puppy spoo muffin feet. I forgot to add that. I'm not logical...I jump from idea to idea.

whitepoodles: I never used to wear sandals because I hate catching a glimpse of my own feet in natural light but since I damaged my feet with countless payless shoes, the only brand of shoes that consistently comforts me are birkenstocks (not my overpriced orthodics)...so I'm a sandal girl, painted toes...I never look down.


----------



## amerique2

What a very beautiful girl! So happy for you.


----------



## Olie

Pretty, pretty. Congrats on the girls. Cream and appricot right?


----------



## taxtell

Wow, she is stunning!


----------



## NOLA Standards

*Yes!!*

So Happy she's here! and she looks really good! More leg than in those early pics! Keep pulling hee hee hee hee!

CON GRAT U LA TIONS!!

Tab, Annie and B


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

What a lovely head! Pretty face on her.


----------



## spoospirit

_She is just lovely and so is her sister. I'm so happy for you both. Can't wait to hear her name.
_


----------



## bigpoodleperson

Wow! She is Stunning!!! Where did you get her from? Simply beautiful!


----------



## AgilityIG

Sigh. She is just gorgeous - LOVE the tail, of course!! More info and more pics please!!


----------



## penny_ann

She is stunning. On a side note, Teffy I hate human feet too. Can handle looking at them but absolutely hate touching them. Roxy, what's her name?


----------



## roxy25

She has no name yet ( may take me a while lol) 

here are some videos 
P1030033 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

P1030034 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## flyingduster

oh dear god. I'm in love!!!! I want! Ohhh, make her a black boy and I'd find the money, somewhere, somehow. ohhhhhhhh.


----------



## SnorPuddel

She is just gorgeous, and the tail Oh my !!!!
You will have to keep us updated on showing in the AKC with a natural tail !


----------



## bigredpoodle

roxy25 said:


> Ok here she is sorry for the delay it just been very crazy with two puppies


OOO LAH LAH very nice Roxy Congrats again How old is she ?


----------



## spoospirit

roxy25 said:


> She has no name yet ( may take me a while lol)
> 
> here are some videos
> P1030033 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> P1030034 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> YouTube - P1030042


_I love her movement! And, I can't get over how straight that full tail is!!_


----------



## whitepoodles

Roxy, 
her movement is lovely.. She is MY TYPE of puppy I would keep for myself . 
Enjoy her


----------



## cbrand

Holy cheese wiz! Way nicer than anything I've ever had. She is going to be a stunner in the ring. 

Now the hard part comes.... You are going to have to grow coat on two Standards at once. Take my advice. NEVER let Enzo and puppy play unsupervised. Five minutes of rough housing can ruin 5 months of coat growth. Never let them run and chase each other. Teach them to "get a baby". This means pick up a toy and play chase with that.


edited to add names"

Cosette
Satine
Olivia
Juliette
Camille
Manon
Margot
Suzette


----------



## roxy25

bigredpoodle said:


> OOO LAH LAH very nice Roxy Congrats again How old is she ?


She is exactly 3 months old today


----------



## taxtell

More name ideas:

Taffeta (Taffy)
Ava
Fancy
Velvet
Tiffany
Halo
Sylvia
Lux (like from The Virgin Suicides)


----------



## Panda

WOW she is stunning, I love her head and she has such a thick coat already! Panda's coat is nothing like that and he is 6 months old.

Beautiful puppy, I also love her feet ^_^


----------



## calidani

Both babies are gorgeous!! I love the tail too


----------



## Jessie's Mom

roxy - she has the sweetest face! absolutely beautiful - looks like she knows it, too!! 

one of the great things about the lighter colored spoos is you get to enjoy the expression of those dark eyes. your pup has great dark eyes. 

enjoy every second with her & best of luck showing her....


----------



## Jessie's Mom

consideration for a name:

monet or chanel - not sure if anyone suggested those...


----------



## thestars

She is a little beauty queen! Have a great time!


----------



## Spencer

She's a Vey!


----------



## NOLA Standards

*2 show coats...*

It's laugh or cry!  I'm forever running to my door (when the girls are outside) yelling "No Bite! No Bite!! NO! BITE!!!"

They play so well together - until you aren't looking and then it's ON!


----------



## wishpoo

What can I say - she is just dreamy, Roxy :first:

You are so lucky to have her and you just did amazing job finding a puppy of such a beauty and balance  !

Can not wait for her to "hit the ring" - she will cause such a steer :beauty:

Since she is "out of this world" I would name her Astra or Stella or Venus , or anything along that line LOL


----------



## roxy25

wishpoo said:


> What can I say - she is just dreamy, Roxy :first:
> 
> You are so lucky to have her and you just did amazing job finding a puppy of such a beauty and balance  !
> 
> Can not wait for her to "hit the ring" - she will cause such a steer :beauty:
> 
> Since she is "out of this world" I would name her Astra or Stella or Venus , or anything along that line LOL


Thanks Wishpoo her mother's name is stella lol

I am liking chanel and eva 

I like chanel Iman and I like eva mendes both are really pretty woman


----------



## wishpoo

LOL, I must be a psychic or something LOL

I like all names that you are considering : ))) !!!! Eva would be also VERY suitable for the "foundation female" LMAO ; )))


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Someone I knew was going to name a cream girl Marilyn Merlot.


----------



## wishpoo

Ha ha , Arreau - that is cute : ))) !

But Merlot is red wine :rolffleyes: !!! If it is going to be a wine than I demand a Chardonnay - mine fav. LOL

Cheers !!!!


----------



## faerie

my lab x is eva. 

my mother's name is eva. my mother took it in stride when she learned that my son had named his puppy her name. lolol

it's pronounced Ava spelled eva, my mom's name is pronounces EEva


----------



## bigredpoodle

Well she is French how bout * My Petit Amour*


----------



## bpk082

I like eva it goes with enzo lol. eva and enzo lol. Its hard finding a name for a dog for us b/c Enzo was nameless for one month. The question is what will be her show name? One Hot Mamma! lmao


----------



## pudel luv

EVA is a wonderful name ... elegant, refined and unique. It does sound great with ENZO. It would sound nice incorporated with her euro kennel name, as well. Maybe you could overlap Enzo's registered name with your girls. Or you could just go the celebrity route and call them EVENZO :biggrin1:.


----------



## wishpoo

> I like eva it goes with enzo lol. eva and enzo lol. Its hard finding a name for a dog for us b/c Enzo was nameless for one month. The question is what will be her show name? One Hot Mamma! lmao


Yes, Eva goes great with Enzo : )))) !!!! "Me likey" LOL

Show name, hmmmmm : " Evangelina's French Connection" LOL


----------



## taxtell

Chanel really suits her, actually...IMO


----------



## Jessie's Mom

roxy25 said:


> Thanks Wishpoo her mother's name is stella lol
> 
> I am liking chanel and eva
> 
> I like chanel Iman and I like eva mendes both are really pretty woman


ooooo - i'm excited! :rock: i suggested chanel ! but before i claim credit, lol, did anyone else suggest it too ??


----------



## SECRETO

Oh Roxy, I loooove her! I looked at the pics on facebook but these are larger and I love the cute little group pic! 

Im so so happy that you finally got your girl. Sooo, how does your boyfriend like her?


----------



## calidani

I LOVE Eva!!


----------



## roxy25

I wont name her chanel everyone said its too common like Gucci and prada etc... lol

I am thinking maybe Joséphine and call her Josie


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Have you ever read the book "Everynight Josephine" by Jacqueline Suzanne? It is about a Poodle.


----------



## spoospirit

_Now, isn't that ironic? I like Josie._


----------



## jak

I have seen lots of registered names "_____not tonight -Josephine lol toys, minis, and standards


----------



## penny_ann

I like Josie too. My mom has a papillion named Josephine but she calls her Jodi. I much prefer Josie. Maybe I'll start calling mom's dog that.


----------



## whitepoodles

I really like Josephine and short call name Josie.. It is very cute.


----------



## calidani

roxy25 said:


> I wont name her chanel everyone said its too common like Gucci and prada etc... lol
> 
> I am thinking maybe Joséphine and call her Josie


Josephine/Josie is really pretty too!! I used to have a cat named that


----------



## thestars

Josephine is a respectable name and Josie is cute. I like Cozette too, with a short name of Cozy.


----------



## pudel luv

JOSEPHINE is an endearing name. Growing up as a child one of my favorite books was "Just Josie." Another wonderful name option, Roxy . How is your little one doing?


----------



## roxy25

scratch Josephine lol ..... sigh I do not know why its so hard for me to come up with names for my dogs !


----------



## NOLA Standards

*Funny*

Girl you are funny!

I must introduce you to my Dad one day. He is famous (that might be notorious) for Red dog, Black dog and Yellow Dog. 

It's true! Oh yea, let's not forget Spot and Button!:doh:

And those are the dogs I remember!


----------



## roxy25

NOLA Standards said:


> Girl you are funny!
> 
> I must introduce you to my Dad one day. He is famous (that might be notorious) for Red dog, Black dog and Yellow Dog.
> 
> It's true! Oh yea, let's not forget Spot and Button!:doh:
> 
> And those are the dogs I remember!


LOL @ your dad's names 

Its true I have a hard time naming dogs. With my cats it was easy !


----------



## cbrand

Ok. More names:

Celestine
Charlotte
Chloe
Esme
Estelle
Giselle
Lisette
Lulu
Madeleine
Regine
Vivienne

These of course....sniff.... must all be said with just a hint of a French affectation.


Edited to add.... If she were mine, I think I would call her Suzette and call her ZuZu for short.


----------



## taxtell

Esme!
(Esmeralda)


----------



## Panda

I would call her Polar as she looks like a Polar bear to me ^_^


----------



## christinelmn

Congrats on your new babe!


----------



## christinelmn

Names....Danielle....very french!....Abigail....their both mine but I would share....


----------



## christinelmn

She is gorgeous!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

cbrand said:


> Ok. More names:
> 
> Celestine
> Charlotte
> Chloe
> Esme
> Estelle
> Giselle
> Lisette
> Lulu
> Madeleine
> Regine
> Vivienne


I like Charlotte, Esme & Vivienne. I am also partial to Violette, Gabrielle, Priscilla, Isabeau, Clarisse, Amelie, Juliette, Ophelia & Elsbeth


----------



## christinelmn

Can anyone tell me how I get a pic on my posts??


----------



## roxy25

christinelmn said:


> Can anyone tell me how I get a pic on my posts??


click on manage attachments when you are going to reply, you can upload pictures from your computer or use photobucket.com

You can upload them there and copy paste image link


----------



## christinelmn

Thanks Roxy....


----------



## roxy25

I didnt post any pictures of My pups parents yet but here are some of them 

This is the sire world BOB winner Oskar 


















This is her dam Stella 
as a puppy 








adult









I think she got her Sire's conformation and Gait and she got her dams face


----------



## roxy25

One more of stella


----------



## christinelmn

They are stunning!...Thanks for sharing....


----------



## taxtell

*SWOON*

Wow!


----------



## wishpoo

My jaw 'dropped" again and again LMAO 

No matter how many times I look at those dogs, I gasp for air every single time LOL :lollypop::first:

*droolllllllll.....


----------



## taxtell

Lilah+Jasper said:


> I like Charlotte, Esme & Vivienne. I am also partial to Violette, Gabrielle, Priscilla, Isabeau, Clarisse, Amelie, Juliette, Ophelia & Elsbeth


Ohhhh Ophelia is great!


----------



## cbrand

taxtell said:


> Ohhhh Ophelia is great!


I like it! Just don't take her hunting. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## spoospirit

_The parents are eye popping gorgeous!! 
_


----------



## taxtell

cbrand said:


> I like it! Just don't take her hunting. :rofl::rofl:


LOL! Exactly!


----------



## KalaMama

This may have already been suggested but ... Aurora "rory"


----------



## roxy25

Here is some video of her playing with Enzo gets bossy with her toy hahaha


----------



## pudel luv

Nothing like watching a puppy play. She is learning her place, yet still having fun. She's a beauty ! Of course Enzo is also a prince .


----------



## jak

Too cute 

I love how her tail is just straight up, if I ever have a spoo with a full tail, that's how I want it to be !


----------



## Pamela

wow she is beautiful - I love her face!


----------



## roxy25

Here are some face shots of her while she was trying to jump on my bed lol


----------



## roxy25

Her breeder just shared that her sire is now a Luxembourg CH and went BOB again!

she sent me these pics He looks more beautiful with each picture she sends me


----------



## jak

????? is so cute! That pretty face 

I saw those pics of Oskar on FB, he is definitely more and more stunning each time I see a new photo!


----------



## whitepoodles

Roxy:

Your girl is cute as a button, nice pigment and those eyes, OHOHOHOH
and she seems to have a nice prominent underjaw..

Her sire, what can I say.. gorgeous and I LOVE his presence and the way he stacks. 

This boy is quality through and through. 

Do you have photos of the mother of pup?


----------



## jak

Take a look here Ora.

~ Photos NOT FOR SALE IZ VOLZHSKOY SERENADY ~

I love the last two!


----------



## whitepoodles

jak said:


> *Take a look here Ora.*
> ~ Photos NOT FOR SALE IZ VOLZHSKOY SERENADY ~
> 
> I love the last two!



Jak:

Simply SUPERB.. wow, I dont know what is under the coat I only assume it is very sound, but the trim on this girl is outstanding. I wonder if the owner is the groomer or a handler. This is beautiful.


----------



## pudel luv

Roxy:

What a tender face your girl has. Simply beautiful. Her father is DIVINE !

Does this sweetie have a name yet? Or is it just, Roxy's Girl  !


----------



## Jessie's Mom

jak said:


> Take a look here Ora.
> 
> ~ Photos NOT FOR SALE IZ VOLZHSKOY SERENADY ~
> 
> I love the last two!


is this the mom? mom & dad are so beautiful. no wonder that pup is beautiful! how could she not be?


----------



## thestars

The photos and video are just GLAM!


----------



## Jelena

Parents are stunning, I bet the baby girl is going to be even more beautiful!!!
She has such a sweet face!


----------

